# l'écran de mon ibook G4 s'éteint tout seul...



## paulineraphb (18 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai de nouveau un problème avec mon ibook G4 si bien que je me demande s'il peut tenir encore le coup... J'ai remplacé récemment la batterie qui marche maintenant mais l'ibook est devenu assez lent récemment.
Plus embêtant, depuis un jour, l'écran s'éteint au bout de 30 minutes et ne peut se rallumer comme s'il était en veille. Je dois donc éteindre l'ordinateur en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton et redémarrer. Ce n'est pas une question de batterie, elle est neuve et l'ordinateur redémarre bien sans la prise secteur.

Que ce passe-t-il donc? 
Est-il temps de remplacer mon ibook ou y aurait-il une solution peu onéreuse...

Merci beaucoup!


ibook G4 de 2004, 1 GHz, 640 Mo Ram, 30 Go disponibles


----------



## paulineraphb (18 Juin 2007)

Je précise juste que l'écran ne semble s'éteindre que lorsque j'utilise l'ibook sur sa batterie, pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu ce problème lorsque je suis branchée sur le secteur...


----------

